# My Photo Gallery Hosting site (fafphoto.com)



## Jefferx (Aug 12, 2004)

*Fafphoto.com your friends and family photo gallery hosting site*
My site is up and running, and i have to say it works really well. a couple of the features you will get from us are Fast upload speeds, Ablity to add titles and descriptions, set up as many catigorys as you would like, and off course you cant beat our low prices, please take a look at my site, you will find a list with all the features of fafphoto.com. 
*If you sign up today, and you inform us tha you saw this add, you will get 1 month free*
again my webpage is  Fafphoto.com

THANKS!


----------

